
Apple releases iOS 13 macOS Catalina public betas - bouke
https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/
======
olliepop
If you're interested, please be warned that these betas are extremely buggy. I
don't mean 1 or 2 bugs experienced per day, I mean a bug in almost every
minute of interaction. You will incur severely reduced battery life and many
broken apps, particularly on the iOS beta. On the upside, this is an
invaluable preview particularly for an app developer or Apple enthusiast.

At the very least you should back up your device first so that you can roll
back if necessary - officially there is no other way other than performing a
factory reset.

~~~
matwood
I keep reading and hearing what you're saying, but I have been running iPadOS
since beta 1 and iOS since beta 2 without many issues. If these are considered
so buggy that we need warnings, then we really have been spoiled with the high
quality of production releases.

Bugs I've seen:

\- Random graphical artifacts/issues related to dark mode.

\- BT sometimes disconnects/reconnects - is this really any different than BT
normally? ;) - just hit play again usually works.

\- Camera app occasionally crashes.

\- Tapping the lock screen with the pencil brings up the last note, but
sometimes I still have to FaceId to make the note editable.

Battery life has seemed slightly worse to fine.

It's good to remember this is beta software, but the adjectives used to
describe the poor quality of this beta have been a little over the top IME.

~~~
pvinis
I can’t type with a third party keyboard on ios beta. Or let’s say I can type
once every 30 times. So at this point I’m must using the native ios keyboard
and I hate it. That puts me in the “it’s very very buggy” camp.

------
nothis
For a while, now, I get these warnings that 32bit programs will soon be
unsupported in macOS. Is this the release where they drop support?

~~~
arthurfm
Yes.

[https://medium.com/@hammen/significant-changes-in-
macos-10-1...](https://medium.com/@hammen/significant-changes-in-
macos-10-15-catalina-of-interest-to-mac-admins-fbc3865c055e)

 __ _11\. As expected and previously announced, support for 32-bit processes
/i386 architectures has been removed._ __

Printer drivers are also deprecated in Catalina. A future version of macOS
will remove support for them completely.

 __ _24\. “lpadmin: Printer drivers are deprecated and will stop working in a
future version of CUPS”. man lpadmin on a macOS Catalina system for more
details. It seems that Apple wants admins to move from lpd /smb/socket
(JetDirect) to AirPrint._ __

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
I have an old-ish laser printer (purchased in 2005 or so) which works fine, I
really don't want to replace it because of an OS upgrade. My dad's got an even
older laser printer (purchased probably in the early 1990s) which also works
fine, I don't think he's going to want to replace it either.

Hopefully by "printer drivers" they mean "printer manufacturer supplied
drivers" and not "all drivers that aren't AirPrint". My printer uses a driver
that's built in to MacOS, hopefully it can continue to do so.

~~~
yardie
If it does get dropped you may want to look into getting a raspberry pi. I
have a couple of old JetDirect printers, and a plotter, that continue to work.
I added AirPrint functionality so I could send documents from my iPhone. It's
been far more useful than that.

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
This is something I've briefly looked into and forgotten about a number of
times over the years (mainly so I can print from my iPad). I even have unused
Raspberry Pis that are ready to be put into service for this.

------
auggierose
I am basically very happy with the betas, they have features I really rely on
in the app I am currently working on; for example a custom UTI deriving from
"com.apple.package" is now properly working on iCloud, although Dropbox on iOS
doesn't work with it (yet?) but shows a big red minus sign for those files.

What bugs me with Catalina is that my iMac Pro keeps rebooting when left
unattended for an unpredictable but short time. I fixed that for now by using
"Owly" which keeps it awake ...

~~~
azinman2
Try caffinate, it’s built in.

~~~
nvrspyx
I personally use Amphetamine.

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/amphetamine/id937984704?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/amphetamine/id937984704?mt=12)

~~~
freehunter
I like Amphetamine (as far as, it does what I want it to do silently and I
never have to think about it) but it bugs me that it's updated seemingly every
week. Which means I need to close it, update it from the app store, then re-
open it quite often. I'm not sure what benefit I'm getting from these constant
updates.

------
mark_l_watson
I updated to all three betas last week. I have been submitting suggestions and
bug reports to Apple and one app company, but by and large I am enjoying all
three betas. I especially like the desktop mode in iPad 13 beta Safari.

------
mosselman
Based on previous betas, how soon can we expect the final versions? I am
pretty excited about some new features

~~~
jpgvm
Final release normally coincides with sale of new hardware. So likely
September to come with new MacBook Pro and Mac Pro models.

~~~
rnikander
Didn’t they already release new MacBook Pro models in May? Is there another
release coming in September?

~~~
raydev
The last update was a minor bump in specs. The current models are more than 3
years old and there are rumors swirling about a new design.

Since macOS is always released in September/October, people are speculating
there will be an event for updated Macs at that time. The iMac Pro is also
long out of date, and maybe they have more to talk about with the Mac Pro.

------
tyingq
Title could use a comma or "and" before macOS.

------
crb
Is iPadOS v1 or v13?

~~~
geoffpado
According to the "software version" field in Settings in the betas, 13.0.

------
cudacurious
Has anyone tried Catalina with an Nvidia eGPU?

~~~
nvrspyx
Nvidia is still not supported. Probably not anytime soon either.

------
saagarjha
Didn't these come out earlier last week?

~~~
xenospn
Yeah, a few days ago.

------
ing33k
running catalina since 3 days. Already loving it !

------
sys_64738
Apple should reset the Mac OS X clock back to the Snow Leopard 10.6.8 source
tree. Toss everything else away.

~~~
saagarjha
Congratulations, your OS is now full of security holes.

~~~
sys_64738
You fix security bugs.

~~~
saagarjha
Not if you’ve tossed the fixes all away.

------
wincy
My iPhone 6 Plus force upgraded itself to iOS 12 several months ago when I had
to restore my phone. Unfortunately, my Apple Watch Series 0 or whatever you’ll
call it only works with iOS 11. And now I won’t be able to upgrade my 6 Plus.
So my two old devices will permanently and unnecessarily be incompatible with
one another forever, through no action of my own (there was no way to avoid
the iOS 12 “upgrade”).

Both will permanently be in the past, but one major version away from
compatibility. It’s pretty frustrating.

~~~
sirn
Huh, I have Apple Watch Series 0 as a backup watch and I don't have any issues
pairing it with my iPhone X, with iOS 12 and even iOS 13 Beta. My Series 0 is
running watchOS 4.3.2.

~~~
wincy
Hey thanks for letting me know this! Digging around a little it looks like iOS
12 beta was only compatible with watchOS 5 beta. But the GM version of iOS
works with watchOS 4! Happy days, I’m really happy I was wrong!

~~~
saagarjha
Note that installing an iOS beta is about as opt-in as it gets.

